# mesmerize modded camera



## X-dude (Aug 31, 2011)

I would like to have a modded camera for my mesmerize on 2.3.4 with the high quality audio mod and the shutter and start video shutter set to the power button and the power restriction at 15% took off as well as the in call restriction and sorry if its to much to ask for but it would be nice 

View attachment 4464
there is the stock camera app from gingerbread that hopefully someone can mod


----------

